# Hummel's An Alexis



## fernandof (May 25, 2015)

Hi everybody !

I have just registered to the Forum and I am ready to pose a silly question -- and to apologize for it as well.

And the question is : Anybody knows who was the Alexis to whom Johann N. Hummel dedicated the famous composition ? You can find _almost_ everything in the network, but I couldn't find anything about it....

I promise you that I will write something cuter in the future !

Fernando


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Hummel had a famous composition? Are you referring to the Trumpet Concerto?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've drawn a blank. I assumed it might have been written for one of his family or friends but in-depth biographical details of Hummel aren't easy to find. This work (part of a group of short pieces for piano) wasn't assigned an op no. so I'm assuming it was for informal use.

To be fair, I hadn't heard of it either.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Hummel was a *very great composer* of the 18th century. But I don't know of the piece you are referring to.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

It has a lovely little tune which inspired Schumann to write some variations for piano.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

It seems like it was a major 19th century cover song. Not only did Hummel cover it but also Schumann and Czerny. But the original was apparently a lieder by Friedrich Heinrich Himmel, _An Alexis send ich dich_. Unfortunately I can't find any recordings of that lieder.


----------

